
Mark Zuckerberg Facebook F8 keynote! - sharpshoot
http://developers.facebook.com/videos.php
======
schoudha
Zuckerberg may be a technical and business genius but he's an awful presenter.
Anyone else find his voice, for the lack of a better word, creepy?

------
3d
Haha, Oh man. There are some things Jobs can pull off that Zuckerberg just
can't. ex: Today, we will start a movement!

------
nickb
That guy thinks he's Steve Jobs...

------
sharpshoot
That guy is damn smart and an inspiration. He may well end up the next jobs

------
dhouston
yeah, the intro/failed kumbaya was excruciating. but the rest (ok, i only
watched about a third of it) was well delivered, and pretty damn compelling.

------
budu3
He scares me.

